# Sports Illustrated Fattest Model - Hunter McGrady: Morbidly Obese or pleasingly Plump ?!



## waldo (May 14, 2019)

Many of you have no doubt already seen this young lady who first appeared in SI Swimsuit issue in 2017. It seems she has gained 'a few' since her debut and is representing super-legit for the BBW movement in her latest appearance, Needless to say, she is generating some online 'chatter' regarding whether her appearance in the magazine is simply a PC/SJW stunt. My theory that perhaps it is an attempt to gain a few new acolytes (FAs both male and lesbian could fit the bill) is likely more of a flier. At the end of the day, a world in which such beauty exists is all good with me.
https://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/hunter-mcgrady/2019/photos#1


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 14, 2019)

First and foremost, Hunter McGrady is just plain beautiful! Her size is irrelevant. There is no getting around that fact that she is physically pleasing to the eye. People who are anti-fat, fat haters, fat shamers, or even fat attackers can agree that she is one of the most alluring women on the planet. Why is it that when someone who happens to be larger than average size makes it, it has to be called a political correctness stunt? How do some people get to be so full of themselves that the natural order of things does not apply to them? 

Do you realize how long it takes to shift the societal mindset concerning long held beliefs in this country? This world? Do us all a favor and hearken back on any of the issues of bygone days and think how long it took to change them. Racial issues, gender equality, sexual identity. How long did it take for those things to be recognized, argued/debated, brought to the fore, championed, martyred, and finally show some fruition? Years? Decades? Centuries?

Why would anybody who considers themselves FA/FFA/BBW/SSBBW/BHM/SSBHM have a dispute with one of their own making headway, especially in the entertainment world? Or worse yet, why does someone feel the need to apply a negative label to those who, with obvious foresight, have provided an avenue for plus-size models and performers to be visible, celebrated, and successful? I don't get it. A voice is a voice. No matter how or where it comes from, it's still heard. Do you want people of size to be represented or not? Baby steps. Everything is baby steps.

As long as there are larger-than-life people who have the skill, confidence, and fortitude to step out in front of a camera and take the world head on, I'm going to be a fan. So all of the Ashley Grahams, Robyn Lawleys, Tabria Majors', Tess Holidays, and Danika Brishas in the world will have at least one fan who is not going to question how they made it. And I don't care how they got where they are or who gave them their shot. I'm just glad they did.

* I am now OFF my soapbox*


----------



## waldo (May 14, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> First and foremost, Hunter McGrady is just plain beautiful! Her size is irrelevant. There is no getting around that fact that she is physically pleasing to the eye. People who are anti-fat, fat haters, fat shamers, or even fat attackers can agree that she is one of the most alluring women on the planet. Why is it that when someone who happens to be larger than average size makes it, it has to be called a political correctness stunt? How do some people get to be so full of themselves that the natural order of things does not apply to them?
> 
> Do you realize how long it takes to shift the societal mindset concerning long held beliefs in this country? This world? Do us all a favor and hearken back on any of the issues of bygone days and think how long it took to change them. Racial issues, gender equality, sexual identity. How long did it take for those things to be recognized, argued/debated, brought to the fore, championed, martyred, and finally show some fruition? Years? Decades? Centuries?
> 
> ...


It seems you may have misinterpreted my intention in making this post. As a 50 year old FA who has been aware of my 'preference' since a very tender age, I absolutely cherish a woman like Hunter for representing for fat acceptance. My mention of her being described as 'morbidly obese' is a reference to the comments of 'haters' that I have seen posting comments to online stories which have chronicled her most recent SI Swimsuit Issue photoshoot. And believe me, I have posted multiple responses in support of fat acceptance. My only issue with Hunter is that she appears to be too into the intersectional SJW scene. To me it it is much more simple: boy likes fat girl - boy and girl do as any others - no SJW or other nonsense required - simply pure human sexuality (of a slightly different strain).


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 14, 2019)

BigElectricKat wrote:

"People who are anti-fat, fat haters, fat shamers, or even fat attackers can agree that she is one of the most alluring women on the planet."

On what evidence do you base that statement? Pardon my peevishness (or don't), but "I think I speak for everyone" and variations thereof really bunch my undies.

Personally, I agree with you, BEK. IMO, Hunter McGrady is a 100%, bona fide, certified (by me) bombshell-pinup! I'm no sports fan, but putting Hunter McGrady in _Sports Illustrated_ almost tempts me to pick up its swimsuit edition. But, waldo is correct. Not everyone -- especially fatphobes -- can (or wants to) get past her size and build (which, for me, is ideal and absolute perfection).


----------



## landshark (May 14, 2019)

Haha she’s petite compared to some of the partners I’ve had! 

Seriously she’s just perfect.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 14, 2019)

I base that off of an informal poll I've taken of 41 people of varying backgrounds. 92% of which agree that she is unequivocally gorgeous. The other 8% felt they needed a caveat like "for a fat girl" or "if she wasn't so big". To which I had a few choice words.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 14, 2019)

waldo said:


> It seems you may have misinterpreted my intention in making this post. As a 50 year old FA who has been aware of my 'preference' since a very tender age, I absolutely cherish a woman like Hunter for representing for fat acceptance. My mention of her being described as 'morbidly obese' is a reference to the comments of 'haters' that I have seen posting comments to online stories which have chronicled her most recent SI Swimsuit Issue photoshoot. And believe me, I have posted multiple responses in support of fat acceptance. My only issue with Hunter is that she appears to be too into the intersectional SJW scene. To me it it is much more simple: boy likes fat girl - boy and girl do as any others - no SJW or other nonsense required - simply pure human sexuality (of a slightly different strain).


No. I did not misinterpret what I've read. You've stated it twice here. You throw around the acronym SJW (I believe that stands for Social Justice Warrior) as though it had some derogatory significance. I just don't get why some people feel the need to demean folks who are vocal proponents of fat/size acceptance. Again, I feel a voice, any voice, is good for opening eyes and spreading awareness. If there were never any SWJs then blacks (and other minorities) could still be in chains, women could not have the right to vote (among other things), gay/lesbian/trans and others could forever stay in the closet, and people of size could barely be heard and definitely not seen. Every movement toward inclusiveness, togetherness, and social equality started with a so-called Social Justice Warrior carving a path for others to follow. Don't think it hasn't.


----------



## Phred (May 14, 2019)

Don’t forget Hunter’s older sister, Michaela. She is equally stunning.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 14, 2019)

_BigElectricKat_,

Well said, spot on, and right on! You _r-o-c-k_, BEK!!!


----------



## John Smith (May 14, 2019)

waldo said:


> It seems you may have misinterpreted my intention in making this post. As a 50 year old FA who has been aware of my 'preference' since a very tender age, I absolutely cherish a woman like Hunter for representing for fat acceptance. My mention of her being described as 'morbidly obese' is a reference to the comments of 'haters' that I have seen posting comments to online stories which have chronicled her most recent SI Swimsuit Issue photoshoot. And believe me, I have posted multiple responses in support of fat acceptance. My only issue with Hunter is that she appears to be too into the intersectional SJW scene. To me it it is much more simple: boy likes fat girl - boy and girl do as any others - no SJW or other nonsense required - simply pure human sexuality (of a slightly different strain).



You do realize that Plus Size models are making out more prominently today because these so-called Social Justice Warriors called Body Positivist feminists (who happens to be an offshoot of the very movement behind why this forum exists, e.g. old school "SJWs") were sensibilizing society against size stigma and systematic fatphobia, right?

Perhaps because of your male gaze, you feel entitled to look at plump and bigger women like those eye-fetching commodities we boys can leer at and fantasize about. But they are human beings: nothing is wrong to fight for the right to be treated as such.

Also, let's putting between parentheses the well-known fact that if we all enjoy this modern lifestyle today, that's because some of our ancestors used to be Social Justice Warriors both technically nay _litterally_ (as they were fine ready to wage war for their ideals) and did everything to topple these dominant ideological systems much everyone but them judged unquestionably reasonable nay superior... exactly like what some people does today when some women like Hunter stand out for an ideal.

Nuff said.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 14, 2019)

_Phred_,

Thank you for the announcement!

And "Thank you!" to Mr. and Mrs. McGrady (Michael and Brynja)! This is what happens when Beautiful People procreate!





Stunning and sensational progeny, Pa 'n Ma! Bravo, you done good!!!


----------



## waldo (May 14, 2019)

John Smith said:


> You do realize that Plus Size models are making out more prominently today because these so-called Social Justice Warriors called Body Positivist feminists (who happens to be an offshoot of the very movement behind why this forum exists, e.g. old school "SJWs") were sensibilizing society against size stigma and systematic fatphobia, right?
> 
> Perhaps because of your male gaze, you feel entitled to look at plump and bigger women like those eye-fetching commodities we boys can leer at and fantasize about. But they are human beings: nothing is wrong to fight for the right to be treated as such.
> 
> ...




When I mention SJW nonsense, I am referring to intersectionality and 3rd wave feminism. I know my opinion on this is rare in this forum, but I see the fact that fat acceptance was thrown into that basket of oppression interest groups has been to its detriment. And yeah that male gaze, such a nasty thing


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

waldo said:


> When I mention SJW nonsense, I am referring to intersectionality and 3rd wave feminism. I know my opinion on this is rare in this forum, but I see the fact that fat acceptance was thrown into that basket of oppression interest groups has been to its detriment. And yeah that male gaze, such a nasty thing



I agree that Fat Acceptance, Fat rights, Fat liberty, has been squashed by the BoPo movement. The BoPo movement and size acceptance peeps are very clear that it is ok up to a size. Do any of you really think a female is fat at a size 14 or 16? When the focus went to body positivity, fat rights went out the window. You can still get fired for being too big, denied access places, and a host of other things. 

Much like your thoughts that you only like women up to a certain size. And you also are the one who has categorized women between 400 and 600 pounds as carnival side show freaks. Your attitudes are fat phobic. 

It is great to see the increase in diversity of size in media. Sports Illustrated is maybe not the social Icon we want to hang on to.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 15, 2019)

_DragonFly_,

You've partially confused waldo with me. I'm the one who ". . . categorized women between 400 and 600 pounds as carnival side show" acts.

You asked, "Do any of you really think a female is fat at a size 14 or 16?"

Personally, I know zip about womens' clothing sizes (and I really don't care about them). I know what I like and what I don't like. So sue me.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 15, 2019)

Gotta remember: It's not what each of us thinks personally but Western Culture as a whole still considers a woman size 10 as being on the chunky side. I personally understand a great deal about women's clothing. I've spent a great most of my adult life trying to get women out of them!


----------



## John Smith (May 15, 2019)

waldo said:


> When I mention SJW nonsense, I am referring to intersectionality and 3rd wave feminism. I know my opinion on this is rare in this forum, but I see the fact that fat acceptance was thrown into that basket of oppression interest groups has been to its detriment. And yeah that male gaze, such a nasty thing



Then, for you the complexity of feminism from the vessel of an untraditional nonwhite, non-heterosexual, non-thincentered view alike Body Positivity are ibcluded amongst these things?

You know, this is important to know by where to strike the very target we dislike while making some social commentary about a broader ideological specteum because this same medium is grouping so many divergent movements that when you just decide to say: "I disike them all" without clarify whom/which and why... the reader may suppose that something is something on _something . _Just saying.


----------



## John Smith (May 15, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I agree that Fat Acceptance, Fat rights, Fat liberty, has been squashed by the BoPo movement. The BoPo movement and size acceptance peeps are very clear that it is ok up to a size. Do any of you really think a female is fat at a size 14 or 16? When the focus went to body positivity, fat rights went out the window. You can still get fired for being too big, denied access places, and a host of other things.
> 
> Much like your thoughts that you only like women up to a certain size. And you also are the one who has categorized women between 400 and 600 pounds as carnival side show freaks. Your attitudes are fat phobic.
> 
> It is great to see the increase in diversity of size in media. Sports Illustrated is maybe not the social Icon we want to hang on to.



Yet, there has plenty of fat women beyond the said ranfe of size who promote Body Positivity.
While indeed, the very soecific movement has been hijacked by many, _many _women ranging from being barely plump figured to aesthetically-homely fat women who, in their turn, doesn't have any qualms to disregard with contempt those much bigger than them, I opine the very issue is about a movement been hijacked by its own commercial success and vanity, not the message.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 15, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> It is great to see the increase in diversity of size in media. Sports Illustrated is maybe not the social Icon we want to hang on to.


I would disagree with this statement. Who cares where the message that 'fat can be beautiful' comes from as long as it's out there and people see it? And if just one person has their eyes, mind, and heart opened, it can only be a good thing IMO. But what do I know. I could be way off base here.


----------



## Volt01 (May 15, 2019)

She aint obese, just chubby.


----------



## waldo (May 15, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I agree that Fat Acceptance, Fat rights, Fat liberty, has been squashed by the BoPo movement. The BoPo movement and size acceptance peeps are very clear that it is ok up to a size. Do any of you really think a female is fat at a size 14 or 16? When the focus went to body positivity, fat rights went out the window. You can still get fired for being too big, denied access places, and a host of other things.
> 
> Much like your thoughts that you only like women up to a certain size. And you also are the one who has categorized women between 400 and 600 pounds as carnival side show freaks. Your attitudes are fat phobic.
> 
> It is great to see the increase in diversity of size in media. Sports Illustrated is maybe not the social Icon we want to hang on to.



Hmm I guess that comment about 'side show freaks" must have occurred in another thread. Was the comment actually the posters own view, or more so him describing how general society still views people of that size? For me in what I personally find attractive, I have always gone toward the larger end of the scale, and so I share your frustration of the very incremental approach that many have pursued.


----------



## waldo (May 15, 2019)

John Smith said:


> Then, for you the complexity of feminism from the vessel of an untraditional nonwhite, non-heterosexual, non-thincentered view alike Body Positivity are ibcluded amongst these things?
> 
> You know, this is important to know by where to strike the very target we dislike while making some social commentary about a broader ideological specteum because this same medium is grouping so many divergent movements that when you just decide to say: "I disike them all" without clarify whom/which and why... the reader may suppose that something is something on _something . _Just saying.



Your post seems a little incomprehensible to tell you the truth. Like what the hell is "the reader may suppose that something is something on _something_" supposed to mean?? 

But I think you are somewhat getting at what I am trying to describe about my problem with fat acceptance having been bundled in with all theses other interest groups. As it is now, to be a good progressive, you must support a variety of issues: feminism (including 'pro'choice'), LGBTQ+, illegal immigration, 'body positivity', etc etc. So while I personally may not have a problem with any of those interest groups, my point is what about those who may have an issue with some of the stuff the progressive left demands you to support? They can not actively support what is remaining of fat acceptance since it threw its lot in with these other social grievances. In contrast as a stand-alone more non-partisan group as it began with NAAFA way back when (although I assume still fairly left leaning), they could draw support from a wider group of people with a stake in the cause but may disagree on other social issues.


----------



## waldo (May 15, 2019)

waldo said:


> Your post seems a little incomprehensible to tell you the truth. Like what the hell is "the reader may suppose that something is something on _something_" supposed to mean??
> 
> But I think you are somewhat getting at what I am trying to describe about my problem with fat acceptance having been bundled in with all theses other interest groups. As it is now, to be a good progressive, you must support a variety of issues: feminism (including 'pro'choice'), LGBTQ+, illegal immigration, 'body positivity', etc etc. So while I personally may not have a problem with any of those interest groups, my point is what about those who may have an issue with some of the stuff the progressive left demands you to support? These folks can not actively support what is remaining of fat acceptance since it threw its lot in with these other social grievances. In contrast as a stand-alone more non-partisan group as it began with NAAFA way back when (although I assume still fairly left leaning), they could draw support from a wider group of people with a stake in the cause but may disagree with each other on other social issues.


----------



## Volt01 (May 15, 2019)

lets just say i took the issue to my bedroom with me.....


----------



## bubba350 (May 15, 2019)

She is just beautiful . I think SI took a chance on more men being open to finally admitting that big is beautiful. So many men are just pressured by society and their friends who may not share there preference. SI swim suit issue is just catered to the men readers of their magazine. I don't think they have any social justice in mind just sales.


----------



## Shotha (May 15, 2019)

I think that she's beautiful. She's also very brave, because she must be getting some very negative comments from pachyphobes. Models like her, whether they are male or female, I believe will make a major contributions towards making society more accepting of fat people and fat admirers.


----------



## waldo (May 15, 2019)

bubba350 said:


> She is just beautiful . I think SI took a chance on more men being open to finally admitting that big is beautiful. So many men are just pressured by society and their friends who may not share there preference. SI swim suit issue is just catered to the men readers of their magazine. I don't think they have any social justice in mind just sales.



If the plump girls were the only non-conventional models included, I would be more inclined to agree. But while that was the case in the past (started with Ashley Graham is 2016 and Hunter McGrady in 2017), this year they have included a model with the skin condition vitiligo https://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/winnie-harlow-/2019/photos and another who is a Muslim wearing so-called burkini (essentially a neck to ankles bodsuit) https://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/halima-aden/2019/photos
I can't see how either of those are intended to appeal to a male demographic with a particular preference (unlike the big girls with FAs).


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 15, 2019)

_waldo_,

My actual phrase was "carnival sideshow acts" and "reality TV 'stars'." It was my indelicate way of expressing my preference for . . . "smaller" "plus-sized" women. 

I'm getting the vibe that Dimensions is geared towards "SSBBW" and their admirers. If I correctly infer, the club message seems to be not "Am I too big?" but "Am I big enough?"* 

Everything is relative. A yacht is bigger than a rowboat. But, put a yacht next to an ocean liner and it's "small." 

Hey, whatever floats your boat. It's _all_ good, as far as I'm concerned. Different strokes, etc. But, it's rather a shame, methinks, when a subculture that is ostracized and rejected by "mainstream" culture imposes exclusionary restrictions and itself ostracizes and rejects "its own."

* Or to get "intersectional," it's kinda like light-skinned vs. dark-skinned (Are you _black enough_?), Orthodox vs. Reformed (Are you _Jewish enough_?), and right-wing vs. left-wing (Are you _'Murriken enough_?).


----------



## wrenchboy (May 15, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> First and foremost, Hunter McGrady is just plain beautiful! Her size is irrelevant. There is no getting around that fact that she is physically pleasing to the eye. People who are anti-fat, fat haters, fat shamers, or even fat attackers can agree that she is one of the most alluring women on the planet. Why is it that when someone who happens to be larger than average size makes it, it has to be called a political correctness stunt? How do some people get to be so full of themselves that the natural order of things does not apply to them?
> 
> Do you realize how long it takes to shift the societal mindset concerning long held beliefs in this country? This world? Do us all a favor and hearken back on any of the issues of bygone days and think how long it took to change them. Racial issues, gender equality, sexual identity. How long did it take for those things to be recognized, argued/debated, brought to the fore, championed, martyred, and finally show some fruition? Years? Decades? Centuries?
> 
> ...



I agree that Hunter is very beautiful she is not a twig like most SI models. 
But not really my type. She is way too tall for me and not fat enough for my personal taste.
I do give her and other women like her props for putting herself out there to face the haters. 
By the way check out her body paint shoot. Very nice. Apparently SI likes her enough to have her in now her 3rd issue. 
And thanks BEK for the names of the other models. I will have to look them up.


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> _waldo_,
> 
> My actual phrase was "carnival sideshow acts" and "reality TV 'stars'." It was my indelicate way of expressing my preference for . . . "smaller" "plus-sized" women.
> 
> ...




Your carnival references are offensive. That is fat shaming, fat hate and there is no way around it. If the only way you can describe your preference for a smaller bbw is by shaming those that are not that size then you are going to find it hard to fit in anywhere. 

I am not interested in your “woe is me” story that you are not welcome because Dimensions is only about the SSBBW. I am not rejecting my own, I am telling you that your fat hate and fat shaming is what is going to put you on the other side of the fence. 

There are a million other ways for you to have expressed your like for the smaller Bbw. You chose the wrong way.

I’m also going to put my moderator hat on for a moment and let everyone know that fat hate, fat phobia or fat shaming of the kind being discussed is not allowed.


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2019)

I think the references to the body positivity movement are interesting. Because I absolutely agree with the idea - that we should be happy and comfortable in our bodies no matter what the size - but to hear that it has been taken over by people that place 'limits' on how fat you can be and have this apply really saddens me. Without exception, you all deserve to feel happy and at home in your bodies.


----------



## John Smith (May 16, 2019)

waldo said:


> Your post seems a little incomprehensible to tell you the truth. Like what the hell is "the reader may suppose that something is something on _something_" supposed to mean??
> 
> But I think you are somewhat getting at what I am trying to describe about my problem with fat acceptance having been bundled in with all theses other interest groups. As it is now, to be a good progressive, you must support a variety of issues: feminism (including 'pro'choice'), LGBTQ+, illegal immigration, 'body positivity', etc etc. So while I personally may not have a problem with any of those interest groups, my point is what about those who may have an issue with some of the stuff the progressive left demands you to support? They can not actively support what is remaining of fat acceptance since it threw its lot in with these other social grievances. In contrast as a stand-alone more non-partisan group as it began with NAAFA way back when (although I assume still fairly left leaning), they could draw support from a wider group of people with a stake in the cause but may disagree on other social issues.



I think you'd figured out pretty what I mean, because you clarified it. I gonma be straightfprward in my analysis and it seems like your very issue is less about what Body Positivity stand for or not, then more about you labelling the said movement to belong from a clive of the political spectrum that veers to favor... well, what? Equal rights? Better policy over the firearms and their trading? Medical care? Taxing the riches? Or reform the immigration control system so that the prosperity might no longer behold the vision of children stripped off from their families and stocked up like animals into concentration camps by government-led agencies that has less in common with the police and more with the Gestapo? Matter of point, what'a the proper definition of "illegal immigration" when the said country in matter has been founded then prospered on the behalf of illegal immigrants and people taken in slavery by force (and I haven't mentioned the fact the current head of that very State is actually the son and greatchild of illegal immigrants, married twice to illegal immigrants and been notorious for its use of illegal immigrants as mass workers these past decades as a business empire C.E.O.??) ? Especially when the issue encompasses the underrated subtopic about native American groupings and their descendants migrating and pelegrinating _inside _their respective ancestral homelands?

Little to none of these social or legislative issues touch the principles behind Body Positivism. As much putting on a same basket Reaganism with Nazism, or G.o.T. along the Dune Saga and Tolkien Legendarium...


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 16, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> But not really my type. She is way too tall for me and not fat enough for my personal taste.


I fully support people having preferences. But I've never, never-ever, met the woman that was "way too tall for me". And I'm only 5'7".


----------



## wrenchboy (May 16, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I fully support people having preferences. But I've never, never-ever, met the woman that was "way too tall for me". And I'm only 5'7".



Hunter is 5'11" and I am 5'6". Although my wife is 5'7" I generally prefer women to be my height or shorter.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 16, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> Hunter is 5'11" and I am 5'6". Although my wife is 5'7" I generally prefer women to be my height or shorter.


I've dated women as tall as 6'3" and enjoyed every inch!


----------



## wrenchboy (May 16, 2019)

Before we met my wife was at a bbw event and a dwarf(sorry if that is not the correct term)asked my wife if he could climb her! He meant it as humor and she replied " I do have some big mountains!"


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 16, 2019)

I had always assumed that I was normal in my desire for taller women or rather my lack of fear in approaching them. But as I've gotten older and have met tons of people, I've noticed that many guys my height are reluctant to attempt such things. I've deduced that for me, my courage in the face of height differences comes off as confidence to some women. And as we all know, confidence is attractive to many. So, now that I'm back "out there" so to speak, I should bring along my confidence for the ride. Now if I can only find it in this dang, cluttered closet!


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 16, 2019)

I share BigEletricKat's desire for tall women.


​I'm taller than BEK, but shorter than the all-important, minimum height of six feet yearned for by most women. My single attempt to date a gal taller than I was an embarrassing, miserable failure. She simply wasn't interested. Like almost all women, she required a man who was taller than she.

Must be some biological, congenital, female need (the tired, ol' hunter-gatherer thang). _Yawn_!

I always get a "kick" out of "Amazonian" gals who yearn for a taller, bigger, stronger man so that they can feel "safe and protected."

Honey, you're 6'6" and built like a Sherman Tank! Give up on the dream of being carried across the marital threshold, already! _Yeeesh_!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 16, 2019)

Just about every girlfriend I've had from the age of 28 has been taller than me (I am now 55). My now ex-wife was 5'10". We were married 22 years. My girlfriend before I met her was 6'0". Perhaps my success with the tall ladies has something to do with my body type at the time or maybe just because I'm scary looking they felt safe and protected?


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2019)

A lot of women prefer taller partners but not all of them do. It's the same as any other preference.

For what it is worth, I prefer shorter guys. BEK, you are the same height as my boyfriend, and that's perfect to me! My ex fiancee was around that height too. I'm actually not into really tall guys all that much as I'm only 5'2 and don't want to be constantly straining my neck trying to talk to somebody a foot taller than me. Also, shorter guys are cute and adorable!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 16, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> A lot of women prefer taller partners but not all of them do. It's the same as any other preference.
> 
> For what it is worth, I prefer shorter guys. BEK, you are the same height as my boyfriend, and that's perfect to me! My ex fiancee was around that height too. I'm actually not into really tall guys all that much as I'm only 5'2 and don't want to be constantly straining my neck trying to talk to somebody a foot taller than me. Also, shorter guys are cute and adorable!


I agree. Everyone has preferences. I've found that many taller women will find themselves attracted to shorter guys but won't date them for a couple reasons:

They feel obligated to date someone their height or taller based on societal norms.
They are somewhat shy/introverted and don't like the attention the size contrast brings.
They may like a shorter guy but feel obligated to make tall babies.
I know that's more than a couple.

So, as I've gotten older, I am less concerned with a person's height and more about their heart. And I can honestly say that I find shorter women just as attractive as their taller counterparts. Sometimes there is so much fun packed into those lovely, smaller packages!


----------



## wrenchboy (May 16, 2019)

Loopy,
Too bad we literally are an ocean apart, you have a boyfriend and I have a wife. At 5'2" you would be absolutely perfect for me!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 17, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> My passion is tall, tanned, _zaftig_, Nordic blonde Amazons.


Not asking for much, are we?


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 17, 2019)

Why is that asking for much? It's not like I'm asking for "the moon." Y'know, like world peace, affordable healthcare, or the return of Alpha-Bits at my local supermarket.

Lucky lad Brian Carvalho is an inspiration.


----------



## Ilegalpat (May 17, 2019)

Hunter is just a pretty girl.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 17, 2019)

Don't get me wrong. I wish you much success in your quest for your very own Brunhilde.

There is a young woman here at work that is almost the spitting image of Haleigh Hamton above. The only difference is that is not as Rubenesque. But she is everything else: tall, blonde, beautiful, and as sweet as can be.


----------



## landshark (May 17, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Hey, whatever floats your boat. It's _all_ good, as far as I'm concerned. Different strokes, etc. But, it's rather a shame, methinks, when a subculture that is ostracized and rejected by "mainstream" culture imposes exclusionary restrictions and itself ostracizes and rejects "its own."



Exclusionary restrictions? People calling you out for an unseemly description of a certain class of women is hardly “imposing exclusionary restrictions.” GTFO with that. 

Say whatever you want, just be ready for others to call you out for your low class bullshit. And then try to act like a 59 year old man instead of a petulant child when they do.


----------



## waldo (May 17, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Exclusionary restrictions? People calling you out for an unseemly description of a certain class of women is hardly “imposing exclusionary restrictions.” GTFO with that.
> 
> Say whatever you want, just be ready for others to call you out for your low class bullshit. And then try to act like a 59 year old man instead of a petulant child when they do.



Does anyone else see the irony in him calling out the very large supersized people as akin to 'carnival side show acts' when the type of women he is professing to have a 'thing for (6'6" Amazon) fits the same description in an earlier day and age. The lack of awareness is astounding


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 17, 2019)

> Does anyone else see the irony in him calling out the very large supersized people as akin to 'carnival side show acts' when the type of women he is professing to have a 'thing for (6'6" Amazon) fits the same description in an earlier day and age. The lack of awareness is astounding.



Not seein' the irony. Never used the term "supersized" in my post.

Haleigh Hampton-Carvalho does not fit the interpretation of "supersized" in the context of the Dimensions forums . . . and everyone in the Dimensions community knows what is meant by "supersized." 

FWIW, I would not use "supersized" to describe the statuesque and stunning Haleigh. When I hear or read "supersized," I equate the term with morbid obesity (YMMV).

. . . a condition that obviously does not apply to the athletic, Amazonian volleyball pro.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 17, 2019)

> Exclusionary restrictions? People calling you out for an unseemly description of a certain class of women is hardly “imposing exclusionary restrictions.” GTFO with that.



 Oh, brother!

For someone with the moniker, "happily_married," you don't seem happy.

Always fascinating to me to see how folks interpret -- and misinterpret -- things.

By "imposing exclusionary restrictions," I was not referring to me; i.e., I don't feel excluded or restricted. What I meant was, I perceive "BBW" being excluded and restricted by some "SSBBW" and their admirers in the "Fat Rights" community. Specifically because of the following question asked by DragonFly.



> Do any of you really think a female is fat at a size 14 or 16?



As I earlier wrote, I'm not up on womens' clothing sizes. So I scoured the Web for "Size 14 to 16 women*," which yielded the following exciting, erotic examples:




Now, DragonFly and perhaps others 'round here might not consider the depicted babes "fat" -- and guess what? _I don't either_! But, "mainstream society," Madison Avenue, and especially clothing designers do.

My inference (or misinference) of DF's question is that the above curvaceous damsels are not welcome by and among the "Fat Rights" crowd. To further clarify my point: they are excluded and restricted because they are not _Fat Enough_.

I dig BBW (which, within the context of this discussion, are gals size 14 to 16). Again, I think it is a shame that women who are labeled, marginalized, and stigmatized as "fat" are likewise discriminated by their "supersized" sisters (and brothers).

* *Interesting Reading:* https://www.hautecurvywoman.com/7/p...re-women-actually-considered-plus-sized.html/





​


----------



## landshark (May 17, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> For someone with the moniker, "happily_married," you don't seem happy.



Guess you wouldn’t know, would you?



Dan DeLeon said:


> Always fascinating to me to see how folks interpret -- and misinterpret -- things.



And I’m always fascinated by how people think they’ve communicated something that maybe isn’t as clear as they thought it was.

But maybe it’s indeed me. Maybe I’m just disinclined to give you the benefit of the doubt for the afore mentioned unseemly word choice by you. And weather you realize it or not, @waldo makes a good point about you.


----------



## waldo (May 18, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Not seein' the irony. Never used the term "supersized" in my post.
> 
> Haleigh Hampton-Carvalho does not fit the interpretation of "supersized" in the context of the Dimensions forums . . . and everyone in the Dimensions community knows what is meant by "supersized."
> 
> ...



It seems your reading comprehension leaves A LOT to be desired. Probably best for you to quit now because you are simply digging the hole deeper.

On a happier note, I want to point out another full-figured gal in the 2019 SI Swimsuit Issue named "Tara Lynn" . She is smaller than Hunter and Ashley (maybe a size 12-14?) but still smoking hot for such a 'skinny minny' (j/k) (actually them are some pretty big hips)
https://www.si.com/swimsuit/model/tara-lynn/2019/photos


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 18, 2019)

> It seems your reading comprehension leaves A LOT to be desired. Probably best for you to quit now because you are simply digging the hole deeper.



Said The Pot to The Kettle (and take your own advice).

Though our opinions differ, we have the same tastes regarding "plus-size" _Sports Illustrated_ swimsuit models.

Another delectable _SI_ "plus-size" bathing beauty: Philomena Kwao












I have been subjected to a lot of criticism from plus-size woman saying, “Oh she’s not plus-size. She’s too small to fit into these clothes. She doesn’t represent us.” - Philomena Kwao (https://madamenoire.com/1028628/philomena-kwao/)


----------



## DragonFly (May 18, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Oh, brother!
> 
> For someone with the moniker, "happily_married," you don't seem happy.
> 
> ...


Post as many pictures as you want. Link to articles that support your arguments about what plus sized is. Until you own your fat shaming and offensive comments and behavior, I’m going to consider this conversation closed. Your media and research is the same propaganda that fat people are faced with everyday. Illuminating the first step of fat in mainstream publications, does not mean that the problems are solved. Love and adore what you want, just don’t expect everyone to buy your short sighted and rather smarmy dialogue. You by any stretch of the imagination are not one of my “own”.


----------



## Elfcat (May 25, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> When I hear or read "supersized," I equate the term with morbid obesity (YMMV).
> 
> . . . a condition that obviously does not apply to the athletic, Amazonian volleyball pro.



I would say that you are depressingly resigned to having your mind yoked to the toxic terminology propagated by vicious profiteers of misery who delight in taking a couple of measurements of a person and arbitrarily prognosticating on their health with a ghoulish-sounding word.

But we already know you are the type who will paint anyone who looks askance at the fascist agenda as a "SJW".


----------



## Van (May 25, 2019)

Beautiful is what she is periodttt.


----------



## waldo (May 25, 2019)

That's a whole lot of eye candy! I would say the first one in the black has the most potential (+150 lb to her and she might be the ideal SSBBW). As they stand, that pear shaped gal in the 4th pic is just awesome. Long live BBW, and anyone who is quick to judge regarding 'objectification" can pound sand!


----------



## waldo (May 26, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> Post as many pictures as you want. Link to articles that support your arguments about what plus sized is. Until you own your fat shaming and offensive comments and behavior, I’m going to consider this conversation closed. Your media and research is the same propaganda that fat people are faced with everyday. Illuminating the first step of fat in mainstream publications, does not mean that the problems are solved. Love and adore what you want, just don’t expect everyone to buy your short sighted and rather smarmy dialogue. You by any stretch of the imagination are not one of my “own”.



You are 100 % correct, of course, but he does provide some value in posting some pics of attractive BBWs. We just need him to lay off the commentary. As I said before, I agree these 'smallish' fat gals do not adequately fly the flag for fat acceptance circa 2019, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## tmur (May 26, 2019)

Since "size" is being discussed, has anyone noticed the following?
I m 6' tall. For many years I seldom saw a female who stood eye to eye. Now I see MANY young women who do.
I went to a Target near a major university last week and was astounded by the number of women near my height and taller.


----------



## waldo (May 26, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Fat chance (pun intended)!
> 
> For the record:
> 
> ...



Yeah the only reason I originally made that reference about 'SJWs' was because of the nonsense that Hunter McGrady was writing on the topic of inclusivity and all the wokeness going on at Sported illustrated . Actually it seems this term this was traditionally never considered a 'perjorative', but that started changing about 10 years ago with the ramping up of the intersectionality and related over the top grievance mongering on the progressive left from fools who like to throw out words like 'fascist agenda'


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 27, 2019)

> We just need him to lay off the commentary.



Does anyone else see the irony of Waldo calling for me to lay off the commentary? The lack of awareness is astounding. 

Re your alibi for making that reference about SJW:



> Probably best for you to quit now because you are simply digging the hole deeper.




"Social Justice Warrior" (abbreviated "SJW" . . .) is a term used to refer to liberals, progressives, feminists, and supporters of political correctness. The term is an appropriated one, generally used by the right wing as a negative snarl word, despite originally having positive connotations. It is commonly used by far right reactionaries as a toxic _ad hominem_ [attack that] almost certainly raises a red flag that a pointless nonconstructive discussion will follow. *-- https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Social_justice_warrior*


----------



## loopytheone (May 28, 2019)

Right, enough.

No insulting each other, no name calling and no political talk. You aren't meant to talk about politics on here anyway.

I'm deleting those last two posts. Stick to the actual topic and if you don't like each other, you have a block list.

-moderator


----------



## Emmy (Jul 17, 2019)

tmur said:


> Since "size" is being discussed, has anyone noticed the following?
> I m 6' tall. For many years I seldom saw a female who stood eye to eye. Now I see MANY young women who do.
> I went to a Target near a major university last week and was astounded by the number of women near my height and taller.


Ive noticed women seem to be getting taller and men shorter.. could just be that now im looking for it though to prove im right lol


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

I love it when pin-ups gain weight gradually over time... Body positivity is slowly spreading more and more and becoming desirable to mainstream media


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 29, 2019)

GeeseHoward said:


> I love it when pin-ups gain weight gradually over time... Body positivity is slowly spreading more and more and becoming desirable to mainstream media



I am going to have to disagree with you here. Desirable - not at all, necessary is the correct word.


----------



## LifelongFA (Aug 29, 2019)

Reading through the chain of messages on this post is rather disappointing. Some of us remember a time when the largest woman in the SI swimsuit issue was like a size 2. While there is certainly a long, long way to go, it is fun to see some gradual shifts that reflect the progress that has been made over the last 30 years. This should have been a light hearted and fun discussion.....


----------



## landshark (Aug 30, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I am going to have to disagree with you here. Desirable - not at all, necessary is the correct word.



I’m with you. While there is a much larger body positive presence today than ever before it is still a wildly small portion of the mainstream and big picture. And even in this era of accepting anything and everything and being expected not to judge for ANY decision or lifestyle a person pursues, it is still acceptable on a large scale to make fun of fat girls. 

We’ve come a long way but I think there is a long way to go before society legitimately treats bigger girls with the amount of dignity they deserve as equals. As humans. I swear though...to hear some people tell it you’d think being a fat girl was the single worst crime against humanity a person could commit!


----------



## John Smith (Aug 30, 2019)

waldo said:


> Yeah the only reason I originally made that reference about 'SJWs' was because of the nonsense that Hunter McGrady was writing on the topic of inclusivity and all the wokeness going on at Sported illustrated . Actually it seems this term this was traditionally never considered a 'perjorative', but that started changing about 10 years ago with the ramping up of the intersectionality and related over the top grievance mongering on the progressive left from fools who like to throw out words like 'fascist agenda'



Which translates itself into "I'm not using incendiary derogations in that way, but..."


----------



## Broseph (Aug 30, 2019)

happily_married said:


> I’m with you. While there is a much larger body positive presence today than ever before it is still a wildly small portion of the mainstream and big picture. And even in this era of accepting anything and everything and being expected not to judge for ANY decision or lifestyle a person pursues, it is still acceptable on a large scale to make fun of fat girls.
> 
> We’ve come a long way but I think there is a long way to go before society legitimately treats bigger girls with the amount of dignity they deserve as equals. As humans. I swear though...to hear some people tell it you’d think being a fat girl was the single worst crime against humanity a person could commit!




I agree completely. I see this with people I respect sometimes. Many are quite well-educated and would describe themselves as liberal-minded and so on. One of my older friends who I respect for many of his insights on various political issues made an insulting and condescending comment about a fat woman he'd seen at the train station the other day. My level of respect dropped quite a few notches. In his case it might be a generational thing--he's 60ish. Still: he'd be quick as hell to call someone out on their racism. Not saying it's the same issue, or even that it's comparable. I just see a bit of cognative dissonance here. 

Anyway, what you say is true--it's shameful how society treaty fat people. Not to go on a ran, but I think the medical/diet industry has contributed to this big time. I think they tend to give people a justification for their intolerance.


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 17, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> No. I did not misinterpret what I've read. You've stated it twice here. *You throw around the acronym SJW (I believe that stands for Social Justice Warrior) as though it had some derogatory significance.* I just don't get why some people feel the need to demean folks who are vocal proponents of fat/size acceptance. Again, I feel a voice, any voice, is good for opening eyes and spreading awareness. If there were never any SWJs then blacks (and other minorities) could still be in chains, women could not have the right to vote (among other things), gay/lesbian/trans and others could forever stay in the closet, and people of size could barely be heard and definitely not seen. Every movement toward inclusiveness, togetherness, and social equality started with a so-called Social Justice Warrior carving a path for others to follow. Don't think it hasn't.



The acronym "SJW" refers to a person who is an obsessive attention-seeker, to the point that they damage whatever cause they claim to advocate for, because of how ridiculous they make it look. It is *not* another word for a civil rights activist.

And also, civil rights activists helped end segregation, but played little-to-no role in ending slavery. That was done by Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 17, 2019)

tmur said:


> Since "size" is being discussed, has anyone noticed the following?
> I m 6' tall. For many years I seldom saw a female who stood eye to eye. Now I see MANY young women who do.
> I went to a Target near a major university last week and was astounded by the number of women near my height and taller.



I have noticed this change. There may be a chemical reason for it, but all we have so far to go on are correlations, which I don't consider proof, or even strong evidence.


----------

